# Rii Mini Wireless Keyboard



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been looking into remotes that would work well with a HTPC running XBMC and this looks like it would fit the bill. I haven't seen many reviews, and it's fairly inexpensive, so I am a little worried about that. 

Anybody have any experience with this remote or have a better alternative that can handle keyboard duty?


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

I use the Lenovo Multimedia Remote, and am quite happy with it for HTPC use. The newer model Amazon link here is backlit and has all the function keys.
I think the trackball would be easier to use than the trackpad you're thinking about, and the Lenovo is a bit more ergonomic for holding and thumb typing.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I guess the only thing that has really got me not wanting something like that is it doesn't look very well balanced. True, False? It just looks kind of clunky, but if it works well, I have nothing against getting something like that.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

BD55 said:


> I've been looking into remotes that would work well with a HTPC running XBMC and this looks like it would fit the bill. I haven't seen many reviews, and it's fairly inexpensive, so I am a little worried about that.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with this remote or have a better alternative that can handle keyboard duty?


It is almost two years later, but I was digging through the forums and wanted to know if you bought the Rii keyboard. I think I am debating between these two for my HTPC:

Rii i13
- 8 device learning IR remote, has most of the buttons you need
- One week charge
- GyroMouse button in the middle seems more ergonomic

iPazzPort
- 2 device learning IR remote, but not enough buttons to be useful for more than volume
- Two weeks charge
- Lighted Keys

I am replacing a Gyration keyboard and mouse because the mouse battery is dying. Any advice from someone who has been using similar would be really appreciated.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't bought it; I still don't have the setup to justify having an HTPC dedicated remote. I would think that within the two years, there would have been a good development of new remotes, but I haven't even looked.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

There are a hand full of remotes that are dedicated to Windows Media Center control and they work well ...The shortcoming is that none of them have keyboards . So then your looking at a Bluetooth KB with windows media player functions - the one Ive sold the most of is this LOGITECH... 

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Mini-Entertainment-Controller-Playstation/dp/B008JGU3YA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390501759&sr=8-1&keywords=dinovo+mini


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I also use the Lenovo


----------

